# Little Orphan Avie



## SilverMoon (Mar 19, 2017)

......Little Orphan Avie

Orange you lov’n my colorful tats
and this dress adorned with bottle caps? 

Now, check out my silver Granny hair
and my shiny Goth black manicure.

Don't you think I'm one Fashionista.
Like a chic version of Mona Lisa?

But my mom doesn't get it and thinks its a shame
because guys will just take me for a wacky dame.

Now, I’m not gonna argue with her over this
cause I'm simply one Miss Dontgiveashit 

But off to Walmart she quickly goes  
and what she'll buy God only knows

She laid a rayon blouse atop my bed  
and a skirt I'd only wear only if dead.

Being that I’m a thoughtful girl I thought “What the hell?
And wrapped up the crap for The Salvation Army to sell.

She was burning mad when she found this out.
Said I was ungrateful and stormed about. 

Then she sprinted like a cheetah to the kitchen.
Came back with a bottle of gin and started bitch'n.

_"Dress like a normal girl!
for you'll never get married.
__
Or off you go and hope you know
I'll not let you in come rain or snow?_

Now, this is perfect timing cause I'm needing a good laugh.
 I mean, here she is rhyming ready to send me on my path.

Really, who the hell's mother speaks like this?
What a way to get dismissed.

LOL, I'm thinking "What a riot! 
My mom needs to go on a verbal diet"

Now, I’d rather wear a burlap sack then what she had in mind. 
so I packed up my cloths while she continued to rhyme.

In my new stilettos and over sized hat
 I walked out the door and never looked back.

I really don’t mind being on my own, you see.
Cause no one will be the boss of me.

 I wear what I want and see who I see
and as a matter of fact boys flock around me.

Now I’m rock’n and roll’n with no remiss
and swear someday I’m gonna write about this...


----------



## escorial (Mar 19, 2017)

i find it a bit odd when i read summit i wrote a while back...enjoy the moment dude...


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 19, 2017)

esc, changed the intro. Hope it makes more sense to you. Glad you liked!


----------



## escorial (Mar 19, 2017)

what is it about the work that made you return back to it...


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 19, 2017)

Just recall smiling all the way through writing it. So...needed a smile this morning and hoped it would be contagious.  Also, my comeback poem after being away from WF for a few years. So, it's pretty special to me. And...a great deal of the fun was speaking in a sassy teenager's voice.


----------



## sas (Mar 19, 2017)

Love, love it. And great use of first word "Orange"! Clever, clever. 

You described my granddaughter who I love to pieces. We just never know what she'll concoct to wear. She is lucky we all enjoy her happy, creative spirit. I took her into a resale shop this month with vintage clothes. She looked like she stepped into nirvana. Touched everything, saying, "Isn't this beeeeutiful!" 

 I'm thinking about putting one purple strand in my hair, at age 72. I can't imagine how she got this way. Smiles.

Can I share your poem with her? Love it, so.  Sas
.


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 19, 2017)

OMG! Your granddaughter? The first stanza was inspired by my grandmother (maybe we're related?)

On my 30th birthday we were to celebrate it at a restaurant. My grandmother was the first to be dressed. Sitting on the couch as people were passing by she said "Don't you think my lavender eye shadow and black beaded cap compliment my snowy white hair?" This went on until we got to the restaurant. 

Once there, after awhile, she began to tremble and grabbed my hand (I thought she was having a heart attack). She began to stand up, pointing to a table. She said "I_ must _go over to that table and speak to that woman. I have never seen one with such style and panache!" I suggested she not intrude... there was a glass mirror at the back of the restaurant. LOL!!!

Once she realized she was looking at herself she went into a snit for the rest of the meal.She was a trip. My favorite story about her.

And...I'm 61 and want to put in a purple streak in my hair - when it's snowy white. Seriously!

Please! Share this with your granddaughter.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 19, 2017)

Dear, brilliant Laurie... I am a Fan of your unique, honest and sometimes quirky poetry, and in this one, your quirkiness is showcased and celebrated... Outside the box, outside the lines is your world and as we both know, sometimes we are labeled freaks and weirdo's... and we both know, that's OK with us...


----------



## sas (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, I want to always be THAT grandmother. Thanks, can't wait to share your poem. As for my purple streak, I just hate being a copy cat, of anything, but have convinced myself that purple color in my hair will be unique because of my age. That's as unique as I can manage now. I told my grandgirls that if my hair thins more, I plan to shave my head and tat it. The eclectic one can't wait; the conservative one, well, not so much.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 19, 2017)

sas said:


> Yes, I want to always be THAT grandmother. Thanks, can't wait to share your poem. As for my purple streak, I just hate being a copy cat, of anything, but have convinced myself that purple color in my hair will be unique because of my age. That's as unique as I can manage now. I told my grandgirls that if my hair thins more, I plan to shave my head and tat it. The eclectic one can't wait; the conservative one, well, not so much.




DO IT!!! When I had cancer, and lost all of my hair, my sister bought me a wig... I refused to wear it, so she bought me hats and scarves to cover the shame of my naked skull.. I refused to wear them.. instead, I carried all colors of sharpie magic markers and asked people to sign their name on my bald head... hahahaaa...


----------



## Nellie (Mar 19, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> DO IT!!! When I had cancer, and lost all of my hair, my sister bought me a wig... I refused to wear it, so she bought me hats and scarves to cover the shame of my naked skull.. I refused to wear them.. instead, I carried all colors of sharpie magic markers and asked people to sign their name on my bald head... hahahaaa...



Hey Firemajic, When my sister had cancer, she refused to wear a wig and showed her bald head, too. Go girls!!

Laurie, I really don't mind being on my own now, either! Great being an orphan, isn't it?!! Glad to see you expressed yourself nonsensically!!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 19, 2017)

This poem has some umphf to it! It's alive! : D

Thanks for sharing it Silvermoon.


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you! To weirdos, purple, sharpie magic makers and to the :star:'s we are!


----------



## sas (Mar 20, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> DO IT!!! When I had cancer, and lost all of my hair, my sister bought me a wig... I refused to wear it, so she bought me hats and scarves to cover the shame of my naked skull.. I refused to wear them.. instead, I carried all colors of sharpie magic markers and asked people to sign their name on my bald head... hahahaaa...



Damn, Fire, we are simpatico. I often said I would do that very thing, if that happened to me!! Only I would paste on exotic tat designs. My family and friends have terrible penmanship. Ha! I love your fuck it attitude. Keep it in everything, kiddo! Everything. Love, Sas


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 20, 2017)

sas said:


> Damn, Fire, we are simpatico. I often said I would do that very thing, if that happened to me!! Only I would paste on exotic tat designs. My family and friends have terrible penmanship. Ha! I love your fuck it attitude. Keep it in everything, kiddo! Everything. Love, Sas




:salut: I hear you, loud and clear, my fabulous friend... Love you to bits... truly...


----------



## addie (May 21, 2018)

Haha I like it.  Your emotion comes out really well in this.  I can picture that teenaged angst kind of girl.

My only two concerns is the rhyming seems off in the two stanzas before the last.  

I love the "fashionista" and "Mona Lisa" rhyming and I love how you prove your mom wrong and just want to be yourself (I did a lot of that in high school too, though a bit differently).  I always wore stuff my parents wouldn't let me wear in public.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 22, 2018)

Thanks, addie. Glad you enjoyed. She reminded me so much of your plucky "Thong" girl.



> I always wore stuff my parents wouldn't let me wear in public.



I cut my hair punk many decades before it was "in". Always wore black. One person asked if it depressed me. I said "Nope. I'm not the one who has to look at it"

I'll take an other look at the rhyme scheme you pointed to. I'm one to slant rhyme so I was out of my ken here.


----------

